# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Anyone making money with 3DHubs?

## AbracadabraMan

Hi guys, is anyone making much money printing stuff for people on 3DHubs?  I'm strongly considering starting an account and seeing if anyone in my area needs anything printed.  What percent commission do they take?

----------


## oklok

I am sure some are making money, but 3DHubs is still new and so are the 3D market, not many really knows what this is yet. You should try, why not it is free  :Smile:

----------


## cokreeate

I'm sure you can make something from 3dhubs we are on another site like 3dhub made some money but not from our FDM machines. Most of the customer will play the low price war. They will ask you for quote and once they have it they will go to someone else to compare who has the lowest. Good luck.

----------


## Remco

My vision is that 3D print locations will not start making a decent income until the typical consumer can actually create something. The current market is too small since consumers lack the skills when it comes to modeling even though they'd love to make stuff for sure!

[To be transparent: We are about to release a competing platform]

----------


## thinkprint3d

We've done a few jobs (on both our home machines and professional printers) It's a good way to connect with the 3D printing community which is rather small (especially in the New Orleans market!) . It makes sense we'd all work with each other.

----------


## paradiddle65

3DHubs has more of a presence in Europe I believe. I personally have my machine listed on makeXYZ.com and have had a steady stream of prints to make for people. Granted I'm not overwhelmed with requests, about 1 a week. Both MakeXYZ and 3DHubs take a whopping 15% commission, but they add it to the price you charge (you don't lose money, the customer pays more).

----------


## basheerksk

Hello man!

I just came across this website forum because i was seeking for some online jobs that i can perform to make money while i am at home.
Actually, I am a student of college and want to work on internet to earn money at my spare time as i belong to a lower-class family. I want to support my guardians in making money on internet.

In such seeking, i had successfully done few types of jobs here and there with others, but i would like to have my own business that grows on daily basis as i work the more, i want to make it my career. In such struggle, i found a blog post at www.collegestudentsjobs.com and there were some useful ideas the admin had mentioned.

From this forum, i just got another idea that is using 3Dhubs. After reading the replies and response from other members, i realized that it is a good site and i should look forward for.

Thanks...

----------

